# COI for Dummies



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

To me, and I am not expert either, I would want a fully tested stud that you can trace the health history on first. The COI is terrific, but how about the health of that line? If your girl had good hip, I would want a dog with excellent hips, for example. Do you care about any performance types or only conformation because sometimes the performance types have a lot to offer, too, if you have a particularly strong girl conformation wise.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I have two mentors.. my bitch's co-breeders. Both find health important. One really knows poodle type and has been my guide into the poodle world. The other owns a working breed and she does everything from conformation to performance/hunting events with her dogs.. a large breed.. her dogs out perform others and are still working at 9-12yrs before slowing down. She keeps me grounded. She helps me see functionality in the structure, and I appreciate reach and drive.. and sound movement because of it. I LOVE the beauty of the poodle, but want a dog that can still do a job and want to ride the razors edge between the two lol. I want a dog from conformation lines that can do performance events as well. My bitch is that..

She is a nice balanced bitch, with sound movement and with reach & drive that can keep up with dogs twice her size in the group ring . She is agile, very aware of where her feet are, fearless(first time on the trampoline she was unphased with the lack of stability), and loving dog to all people. An agility teacher assesed her and felt she could easily get her MACH.. her breeder took one day to teach her a few things a year prior and she remembered them.. She went on to the teeter and gave me a look at me Ma!! Her grandsires have tons of performance titles but couldnt tell you what the abbreviations mean lol. I plan on doing agility with her next and continue the tradition.. I feel that they should prove themselves in the conformation ring and performance ring.

Ok back to the thread teehee. The stud has hips and eyes done.. From what I see from the tested dogs the test breeding ALL dogs had good or normal hips, elbows, and lcpd normal PRA normal or B(both my girl and stud are PRA clear). CERF most normal 2 dogs in the 3 gen ped of test breeding had eye issues tho.. that concerns me some. Havent done the 5 gen ped yet. Minis are not as thoroughly tested as spoos.. Min is supposed to be PRA, Cerf , Hips and Knees.. I plan on adding LCPD and elbows.

I have been complimented about her.. being my first show dog at least lol. Her pups quickly got their majors and her son is a group winning dog(breeder/owner handled). Her conformation is nice but of course not perfect... I finished her myself and almost have her grand finished. I have defeated prohandlers with nice dogs with her as well for 5pt majors . I was a bit underestimated by them. I have never done better than an owner handler group 4 with her tho.. altho I am VERY proud of that accomplishment! I often wonder what she could do with a handler on her. Here is her gaiting pic. I dont want to lose that. Oh and after taking the Variety with one of her 5pt major towards her grand, and her son (whom inherited her sound movement.. reach and drive) winning the group.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a pretty girl! I love seeing minis who look correct. We don't have many around here.


----------

